# Smaller but Fun photo contest



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

1) Alert Horse
2) Bombproof Horse

*for the bombproof picture, I really was asleep! It was on a crazy 4th of July too! (hence the red, white, and blue beads :wink: lol)


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

Horse Butt







Alert horse


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

This picture is for the horse butt class (obviously!!  ). My son took this picture while I was getting ready to take my horse Charlie out for a hack.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is my horse butt entry:








Ransom is a butt sniffer LOL


----------



## Ellie Bramel (Jan 18, 2012)

The sniffer looks so happy, content and comfortable.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

*First pic is for **Alert Horses, second is for **Horses in Water.*


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is mine 

Alert Horse


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

HORSE IN ACTION:








HORSES BUTT:








ALERT HORSE:


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey guys,
Great Pictures! Keep them coming. I thought I'd share a few of mine...just for fun. They will not be judged. 

Horse Butt: Dreamer (hmmm, I had a better one, but I can't find it)










Bombproof Horse: Judge










Alert Horse: Judge


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Alert Blue Gal *

Alert Horse:
Hotrodders Blue Gal


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Ellie Bramel said:


> The sniffer looks so happy, content and comfortable.


....until he gets kicked in the face, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Horse in motion (my old arab/saddlebred gelding, Dakota, when he was learning to lunge):








Horse butt (Drafty butts drive me nuts!!<--I so want that saying plus a line drawing of this pic on a bumper sticker or decal for my truck lol):









Can we have more than one pic per class? If we can, here's two more for me (if not, just use the first two I posted ):
Horse in motion:








Horse butt (Dakota's butt):


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Horse butt!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Last day to enter*

Hello everyone,
Today is the last day to enter this contest (as well as my other one) *I will be closing this contest TONIGHT instead of tomorrow! The new closing time is 9:00pm PST!* This is because I have a plane to catch tomorrow and I would like to have the judging done before then. Hope this doesn't cause any problems.


----------

